# UK-M Clothing?



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Did this idea od UK-M clothing ever get off the ground? I know the mods are busy, I was just wondering if anyone knew anymore on this?

CC.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2014)

Think Lorain has a lot on but sadly of late the question you ask has either been ignored or avoided.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

There's more chance of MuscleFood getting banned on the forum as a sponsor than UK-M clothing ever materialising.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Give one of us the merchandising rights and we'll soon get some ukm gear onto the market!


----------



## liam1712 (Mar 22, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Give one of us the merchandising rights and we'll soon get some ukm gear onto the market!


There is probably enough people on here that would do it if asked I bet


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

Been thinking about this myself recently, would be great


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I think it needs to be done..This site is well respected as one of the most trusted and informed out in cyberspace ,I would be proud to wear Its name.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm not involved in the clothing and the shop since stepping down from admin but I do know it's happening because I was asked to select the girls clothing last week ready to be ordered for me to trial. Lorian has also been discussing with me the software that he'll be using for the shop...so he's definitely working on it but quite when it will all come together remains to be known. Based on what I know of his plans and schedule though, I'm optimistic.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Needs to be done, I'd order a couple


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Would be proud to wear UKM clothing!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I would wear some, if prices were decent


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd wear it if the quality and fit was good, so much own brand stuff looks and feels shiite


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

ConstantCut said:


> Did this idea od UK-M clothing ever get off the ground? I know the mods are busy, I was just wondering if anyone knew anymore on this?
> 
> CC.


I'll be posting a thread about this in 5 mins..



Goosh said:


> There's more chance of MuscleFood getting banned on the forum as a sponsor than UK-M clothing ever materialising.


Oh yee of little faith.



sneeky_dave said:


> I'd wear it if the quality and fit was good, so much own brand stuff looks and feels shiite


Sourcing decent quality stuff that's going to last and with decent printing was a large part of the delay. Fingers crossed that I believe both of those issues are now sorted.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Goosh said:


> There's more chance of MuscleFood getting banned on the forum as a sponsor than UK-M clothing ever materialising.





Lorian said:


> Oh yee of little faith.


Quite rightly so


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lorian said:


> I'll be posting a thread about this in 5 mins..
> 
> Oh yee of little faith.
> 
> Sourcing decent quality stuff that's going to last and with decent printing was a large part of the delay. Fingers crossed that I believe both of those issues are now sorted.


Have you chosen your slogans yet?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

It'll never happen.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I got tired of waiting.

So took my fruit of the loom t-shirt down to my local embroidery shop.

I now look like a boss.


----------



## simonf888 (Aug 4, 2014)

I'd like to wear one.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

i`d like to buy one!


----------



## New Delhi (Mar 31, 2015)

@Lorian @Hera

Still not sorted this yet you pair of fvcking jokers?


----------

